# Maden? oder was könnte es sonst sein?



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

in meinem halbfertigen Teich, genauer gesagt im oberen Auffangbecken der Kaskade, liegen auf dem Boden weiße, ca. 1 cm lange __ Würmer. Sehen irgendwie aus wie die Freunde, die normalerweise die Biotonne bevölkern...aber unter Wasser? Wenn ich eins rausfange, kriecht es ziemlich schnell herum.  Was könnte es sein?

Danke und Grüße
Sauserl


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo sauserl,

n´Bild wäre da sehr hilfreich


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Ein Bild.

Inzwischen sind es noch mehr geworden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Was manche Leute so alles fotografieren......  

Für mich sieht es auch wie eine Made aus. Waren denn die Bedingungen in der Kaskade so, dass es Maden sein könnten?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Nein, meiner Meinung nach nicht. Das Wasser ist klar und riecht auch nicht oder so. Allerdings vermisse ich die (vom Nachbarn vorzeitig und eigenmächtig gespendeten) kleinen Goldfische, die sich im Pumpenbehälter  versteckt haben.... Aber ich habe auch keine Fischteile oder so gefunden....und soo klein waren die eigentlich auch nicht, daß sie in die Pumpe....

Es bleibt mystisch. Soll ich sie rausfangen und zwecks Beobachtung in einem Weckglas aufbewahren? Oder lieber drinlassen?

Grüße
Sauserl

Edit: Ich habe mal versucht sie an meine Ameisen zu verfüttern...aber die mögen sie auch nicht....


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

mein persönlicher Rat wäre, sie raus zu nehmen. Das liegt aber bei mir daran, dass ich solche Viecher einfach ekelig finde und mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass sie nützlich sind..... und bevor ich mir irgendetwas einschleppe...... schmeiße ich es lieber weg. :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

also ehrlich gesagt, ich tippe auch auf eine Made.

Sowas krabbelt bei uns in der Biotonne! (Sommer)


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Hast Du ggfs. Veränderungen bei den Wasserwerten festgestellt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Wasserwerte *lach* was ist das ? Ich hab noch nie einen einzigen Wasserwert gemessen. Ich muß dazu sagen das in meinem Miniteich noch keine einzige Pflanze ist (weil ich mich seit Woche nicht entscheiden kann welche ich bestellen will) Und Wasser ist auch nur drin weil es neulich soviel geregnet hat. 

Allerdings habe ich auch keinerlei Algen, nur einen leichten grünen Film auf einigen Steinen. Also wozu brauch ich Wasserwerte...;-)

Ich werde die Dinger rausfangen, und einige im Weckglas beobachten. der Rest kommt weg.
Falls jemals was draus wird, werde ich berichten.

Grüße
Sauserl


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Warum denn nicht gleich so???


----------

